# Paracord vs leather reins??



## anniesdixie76 (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you guys prefer paracord braided reins or leather? Split or 1 piece reins? Could you please mention why or why not you like paracord over leather, or leather over paracord? Thanks! **edit: or cotton, or other kinds of reins over these?


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I like split leather reins, or if eventing will use leather loop reins. Leather is safer it will break if needed, leather has a good feel, there is nothing nicer then soft leather reins.

Paracord on the other hand will not break and the few times I have been in a situation to use them it felt like they stretched, or gave to much, or something I just did not like them. I know the paracord is becoming popular and the colors are nice but I will pass. I also do not like those nylon tack sets that seem popular. But that is just my opinion, I know a lot of people like that stuff.

If you do choose to use the paracord, cotton or nylon reins at least make sure your headstall is leather so if the bridle needs to break it will. 

I did let my daughter get a set of paracord barrel reins, but they are on a leather headstall and I attached them with leather water loops.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

It depends on what you are doing. I use biothane, and only trail ride. I like it because it won't break. Biothane feels lighter than leather, I have used it for years and love it.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Depends on what I'm doing. 

If I'm riding Morgan horses I like rommal reins. Why? Simply because I was taught using them and for the way that we encourage a head set and cue them they are more useful and effective than split reins or braided ones. 

If I'm riding just general western I prefer to use leather split reins. Why? Because I can tie them up out of the way, use them to lunge/'send over' and for a variety of things (most often as a makeshift crop lol). 

I absolutely loathe cotton or wool reins, haven't ridden with paracord. I hate cotton and wool because I've had it get tangled up on me and burn me more easily than leather. I had one accident where my hand got caught in it as I came off, burned the crap out of my hand, tore it up and didn't break so I got drug. Was probably a freak FREAK thing but I've had an aversion to them ever since!

Wanted to add: when I went to a DR. to get my hand checked out (yes it cut that deep) the DR. (a fellow horseperson) said had I been riding with leather the force of me hitting it would have snapped it and made me come clean off, wouldn't have caused a quarter of the damage I had. ;-)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I prefer split leather reins. Have tried other types but always go back.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a pair of cotton split reins that I love. They have a nylon webbing popper on the end.

I also like my 10' English reins for trail riding. 

I don't like paracord/nylon reins, especially the gaming reins. I have a big horse and they're just too short to be comfortable for me to use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I have very nice round braided leather split reins, some flat split leather reins, and some single piece very nicely made braided paracord reins. 
The paracords are by far my fav. 
Reasons: 
1) I have wiggly hands. The lightness and shape of these fit well in my hands to prevent me playing with them. So voila, very quiet hands. 
For this same reason, my mare seems to love these. It usually takes just the slightest movement for her to do what I ask. She is even learning how to neck rein with them.
2) Flat leather- can't stand how they feel because there isn't enough to hold as the leather is usually too thin to be substantial, and the big one: they don't conform to my hands as I grip.
3) Braided leather splits- I LOVE these reins... but they are just too darn heavy for me to hold without my hands moving the second I quit paying attention or my mare pulls at the reins in the slightest.

As for the fear of the paracord reins not breaking. 
I was going to do this, but never did: Mine have the conway buckles on them at the bit for connection and length adjustment. I was going to remove the conway buckles and attach them to the bit at the length I want, and then sew them on with floss or another decent thread. That way they will break if they need to. 

Overall I think I will prefer single piece reins for a long time, as the weight of the split reins hanging down just messes with me because I can feel them and fiddle too much. Which really peeves my mare. 
She is super happy in her light single piece paracord reins, and I think a lot of it has to do with how I hold them, so it works for us.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

horses and leather just go together......

Jim


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

jimmyp said:


> horses and leather just go together......
> 
> Jim


They do, don't they. Nothing like a yummy smelling nicely broken in leather saddle on a nice looking using horse.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I like leather split reins. Why? Partially because I am a traditionalist, partially because I prefer the weight and feel of them. My paint is very finely tuned to the bit and the 1 time I put lightweight synthetic reins on him it was windy. The reins kept getting blown around (I ride him with a pretty good drape) and he kept getting confused. Never had that problem with good sturdy leather reins.
In a bosal I like horse hair mecate the best. 

I also have 1 pair of loop reins that I adore, but only on my little appy. They are too short for Cruiser. They are rawhide from the bit to halfway up the reins on either side. They then turn to leather and have a button at the junction with horse hair tassels there. I have never seen another pair like them, and have no clue where my mom found them, but I LOVE them. The weight and feel is just right, and they seem to help train neck reining, due to the tassels providing a bit of pressure and stimulus.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I only recently got into western riding so I have a bit of a passionate hate for split reins. I just don't know what to do with them, they always feel like they're hanging all over the place! 

I prefer leather over anything else IF the leather is soft and pliable. I've used some leather reins that had no bend at all and I couldn't stand them. I also like my reins a half decent length. I bought some gaming reins not long ago because I liked the colours and was wondering about how the length would feel. Can't even use them because they're so short. I feel like I have to stick my hands out over my horses head just to let her stretch her neck out!

I have a set of these for trails and I love them. 

Triple E Nylon Extra Long Trail Rein - Horse.com 

I was worried I wouldn't like them because I hate the material when it's in lead ropes, but they're currently my favourite trail reins. I do think if I was riding bare handed and something happened where my horse were to take off or something unexpected that caused the reins to rip through my hands, I'd have a hard time hanging on. They're more slippery than I would like. Not such a big deal in the winter when I wear very grippy gloves. Haven't had a problem with that yet.

I also really like cotton reins. They just feel nice in my hands and they're easy to hang on to. But yep... GOOD leather reins trump all.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

For every day riding, I like my synthetic reins -- 8 (also 9) ft; split; round braided nylon; very pliable and soft on the hands. For special dress up days, I do break out the leather ones (rommel style or split (although they're only around 7 ft so they are the last choice)).

I like the synthetics for ease of maintenance; ease of pocketbook (it seems once you go past 6 ft, leather split reins escalate in price at an alarming rate); and durability.

I'm also partial to cotton reins but the material (as in diameter and colour) to make them or premade reins seem hard to come by where I am.


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

I, too, like synthetic reins. My new boy's bridle & reins are beta biothane, and I love the stuff. The "old" synthetic was kinda cruddy, but the newer materials are very nice, grippy, comfortable, and super easy to care for. I don't have any desire to spend hours cleaning my tack in the hot summer or cold winter, so something I can wash with a hose always appeals to me.


----------



## anniesdixie76 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you letter so much! I think I will probably go with leather split reins, but I also like the sound of these biothane reins. I had never heard or them before. Anybody that has them like them? How long do they last? I might get 2 pairs of reins (1 split and 1 gaming) so I can rotate depending on what we are doing. Maybe a pair of leather split reins and either paracord or biothane gaming reins? Does the paracord stretch? I like the bright colors but I dont want them if they aren't good quality and easy to ride with.

I have a bitless bridle, made from rope. What reins would be best to go with that?


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Biothane probably will not last forever, but will last a long time. My stuff looks as good as new.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not a fan of biothane because it never really breaks in. If your leather is a bit stiff, you can oil them and work the oil in and they end up soft as butter (_good_ leather will anyway), but still have enough body and weight to give you a good feel of the horse's mouth. I do have a pair of flat nylon split reins on my loping hackamore, but I would never like them on a bit because they don't have enough weight.

I absolutely refuse to use any riding tack that won't break. IMHO, too big of a risk if the horse gets hung or in a bind. If a rider falls and they are using a single nylon or paracord rein with conway buckles and the horse gets a foot thru the rein, it could do incredibly serious damage to the mouth because the only way loose is to break something that isn't made to break.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, it really makes a difference what you do with horses. For me, just trail riding quietly on an old horse, I love it. I do have scissor snaps on my reins. If I was doing heavy riding through rough country, I would use leather.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I am not a fan of biothane because it never really breaks in.
> I absolutely refuse to use any riding tack that won't break.


Check out beta biothane next time you are in a place that offers some.

I agree biothane is stiff and the non-breaking aspect always worried me, but the beta is a whole different thing. Its soft and has the same basic strength as leather (so it will break before your horse does).

I am also a huge fan of anything that you can clean with a hose (or in the dishwasher!).

Personally, all our horses go in either 9' or 8' with grab strap beta biothane english-type reins with scissor snaps on the ends.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

And of course on the trail I always carry a knife. Biothane cuts easier that leather.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to game with leather split reins. Should the horse stumble and get his hoof into the singe rein, there will surely be a wreck. And as previously mentioned leather has a nice feel to it. I want to know when I lift the reins a little the horse gets the signal on a loose rein. Paracord reins are too floaty (for want of a better word)


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

I got my bridle from Two Horse Tack - great service, very quick shipping, and excellent prices. Also, they usually have a giveaway on their site and you'll get a $10 off coupon for an order over $65 if you enter. I got a custom-made English bridle with cavesson and 10' reins for my blocky-headed Fjord for $55.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yes, it really makes a difference what you do with horses. For me, just trail riding quietly on an old horse, I love it. I do have scissor snaps on my reins. If I was doing heavy riding through rough country, I would use leather.


I totally forgot about that aspect of the scissor snap. I might put mine back on and shorten them a tad now. 



whisperbaby22 said:


> And of course on the trail I always carry a knife. Biothane cuts easier that leather.


Knives are ever so important with horses, aren't they?! I carry one on me 24/7 in my waking hours.  I usually have a brush cutter type folding saw as well in my saddle bag when we go on longer rides away from home.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a bit of a traditionalist. I use leather or horse hair. On my bridle I have a set of leather Romal reins. On my snaffle a horse hair mecate with slobber straps and on my hackamores they are all Horsehair mecates. The horse hair are always untied when im done for the day except for on my snaffle. Which I should do but I dont. Those knots arent as binding as the ones on the hackamores. Now I will admit I do have a yacht line mecate that I use ocasionally if I want more weight on my snaffle but most of the time it just hangs in my tack room. That is the only synthetic I use for reins. 
As for the para cord stuff. It looks cool. but it just isn't for me. The breaking part isn't huge for me however it is a concern. My isssue is that real paracord is a dynamic rope. which means it is made to stretch and absorb shock. It will stretch rather than break. that is why its good for well parachutes which is what it was originally used for. To me that stretch and give would also effect its use and its balance and the signal it gives the horse. JMHO


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

We use fairly large diameter doublebraided nylon reigns with our Paso Finos. They are comfortable for our style with two hands on the reigns.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I won't use scissor snaps. The last time I did I'd dismounted to open a gate. When I turned back to the colt, the snap had broken and the rein fell off. As I reached for the other it too let go (like one in a million of that happening). The colt realized he was free and took off thro the gate from the yard into the pasture.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I won't use scissor snaps. The last time I did I'd dismounted to open a gate. When I turned back to the colt, the snap had broken and the rein fell off. As I reached for the other it too let go (like one in a million of that happening). The colt realized he was free and took off thro the gate from the yard into the pasture.


:O :O :O Okay.... maybe not! lol Floss and some fixin' here I come!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I won't use snaps because they rattle and bang around on the bit constantly and the horse learns to tune out the feel of the bit.

Much easier and safer IMHO (neater looking too) to go with leather water loops to attach to the bit.

Edited to add picture.


----------



## anniesdixie76 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow, thank you so much for all of the input! You guys have some great ideas!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

There are a lot of ways to connect the reins to the bit, and everybody has their likes and dislikes. Going to tack stores and just feeling the reins will help you decide what you like best.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I won't use snaps because they rattle and bang around on the bit constantly and the horse learns to tune out the feel of the bit.
> 
> Much easier and safer IMHO (neater looking too) to go with leather water loops to attach to the bit.
> 
> Edited to add picture.


I use snaps on my rein chains that I made.they attach to my romals. I use them Mainly because I haven't figured out how to make the proper swivels yet. It isn't ideal but that's what I have until I figure out how to make the swivels. I have found with the added weight of the chains and romals they don't bang to bad. I'm really not sure how much heavier they are vs. the swivel. I also have the chains attached to the actual romal reins with just a leather tab from chain to reins. The weak link if you will to allow a break in case of a wreck.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I like leather flat reins. I dont like braided round or braided flat , not as comfy on my hands.
Leather will break and are safer if something happens . I use split reins I usually purchase really long reins and then can cut them to the length I prefer.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I won't use snaps because they rattle and bang around on the bit constantly and the horse learns to tune out the feel of the bit.
> 
> Much easier and safer IMHO (neater looking too) to go with leather water loops to attach to the bit.
> 
> Edited to add picture.


And that was the reason I removed my scissor snaps, smrobs.  Sonata is so much happier with only the conway buckles on there.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

10' yacht rope reins for me. I have tried but never got comfortable with split reins. I think they perform better for a higher level rider & horse, but my horse and I are neither. The yacht rope reins feel the same now that they felt 5 years ago and can be washed in the washing machine. I can unclip my trigger snap, attach to the underlying rope halter, and have a 10' lead rope.

They are less effective for neck reining, but getting used to moving my hand forward 8 inches and then neck reining solved that.

Tried cheap leather English reins with the buckle, but let's face it - CHEAP leather is NEVER a good purchase! I need to try some quality reins someday.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmmm...I'm curious now with the snaps thing.

I have basically these reins, just Weaver brand.
Royal King Braided Flat Cotton Split Reins - Horse.com

I wonder if there's a way that I could remove the snaps and replace them with Waterford loops or slobber straps. Or maybe attach the slobber straps via the snaps? 

The comments about snaps being "noisy" in the horse's mouth got me thinking about this. I absolutely love the feel of these reins otherwise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hmmmm...I'm curious now with the snaps thing.
> 
> I have basically these reins, just Weaver brand.
> Royal King Braided Flat Cotton Split Reins - Horse.com
> ...


That specific style set would have to be for lack of a better word, broken to achieve no snaps, wouldn't it? The black fabric over the snaps would have to get cut, I assume?
How do you use these reins without getting irritated by stuff sticking to them?! We have a single loop version of them that the second they touch anything, everything magnetizes to them, it seems like! Even just laying in a field, every single piece of loos grass is stuck! And that doesn't even count stickers! 
I tend to use them as a quick, out in the barn dog leash, as I accidently ordered the pony length or something! They are too darn short for any of us.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Yep, unfortunately it looks like those snaps would just have to be cut off....unless you are handy with a needle and could pull all the stitches and re-stitch without the snaps on there. The hardest part would be getting rid of the snaps. To put water loops on there, you'd just have to run your whang leather (the little leather string that ties it all together) between the cotton strings. Super easy to do that part.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> ^^ Yep, unfortunately it looks like those snaps would just have to be cut off....unless you are handy with a needle and could pull all the stitches and re-stitch without the snaps on there. The hardest part would be getting rid of the snaps. To put water loops on there, you'd just have to run your whang leather (the little leather string that ties it all together) between the cotton strings. Super easy to do that part.


Whang is a word?! lol 
It is that little string that goes through the holes on the bridle and reins to close up the leather loop, is what you mean, right?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep :rofl:. Say it to a non-cowboy and you'll likely get some funny looks, but it's a pretty common word around here.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Yep :rofl:. Say it to a non-cowboy and you'll likely get some funny looks, but it's a pretty common word around here.


Yes, especially so because my husband on his facebook says he is from "Wetwang" as he doesn't like any personal info listed... I thought that was fake too, but just looked it up.. its in English, go figure! 
So one can live in Wetwang and have a wet whang on their reins, then, huh? I am sure over there they would think you nutty for that one.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I am handy with a needle, actually. Lol

And Graciela, I NEVER leave them laying around or let them drag. They go from my car to on my horse then back to my car. If I have to leave them anywhere, I make sure to hang them where they won't get dirty. My BO has a brown pair (mine are white) and loves them too. Hers are the reason I bought mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I am handy with a needle, actually. Lol
> 
> And Graciela, I NEVER leave them laying around or let them drag. They go from my car to on my horse then back to my car. If I have to leave them anywhere, I make sure to hang them where they won't get dirty. My BO has a brown pair (mine are white) and loves them too. Hers are the reason I bought mine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are better than I!  Do you ride with gloves as well? I hated the way they felt in my hands; they sucked all the moisture out on contact. lol
No matter how careful I was they hay and trash bits still got tuck to them.  It was when Snoty was boarded, so not as bad as now. 
But now that we have them at home, we have had fun fighting hay in everything.  I even buy lead ropes that are a certain material only, as the other materials REALLY like the hay. Doesn't help that we feed a rather stiff stick-to-everything type of hay. But it is what they prefer. You should see my hair! Eeks.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I like broken in leather reins (single, I get all flustered with split reins) and beta biothane. I have a set of paracord reins that look great and are nice enough, but in the heat and sand I found they rubbed my fingers something awful, just from handling. My horse doesn't pull, but the paracord got grit in it and then absorbed the sweat from my hands. They're also very heavy if they get wet, which I didn't like. I'll still break them out on a short ride in nice weather but that's it. For every day and endurance use, I go with my beta biothane.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

For me it depends on the horse and on what I'm doing. I have one horse that is super soft in the face. I like riding her in heavy closed loop 9/16" yacht rope because I like how it feels in my hands and the weight of true yacht rope allows me to communicate with her without hardly having to lift a finger when out on the trail. However she's also my barrel mare so then I switch to the typical parachord barrel reins because I like the buckles that allow me to really shorten them for racing. I have another horse that I ride strictly trail and I ride him in split leather reins. He likes to stop and balk at things he doesn't know sometimes, or he hates taking the lead and sometimes I just need him to, and I use the ends of my split reins to "encourage" him forward. I do like riding in scissor snaps because I like switching around. "So far" I have never had one break on me.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

With my snaffles & loose shank curbs, I love weighted harness leather split reins (5/8" for snaffle reins; 1/4" for the curb reins). They are attached by water loops. Hate snaps on snaffles. 

On my bosal I have a horse hair mecate (5/8").

On my bosalita I have a mohair mecate (1/4").

On my fix shank curbs, romal reins all the way. I have a pair of rawhide ones that I love, but am also looking into leather braided ones by Jose Ortiz. I use snaps on my romal reins since I do cowhorse and rein chains just flop around too much (I did have rein chains on but at a clinic Ted Robinson suggested I not use them; gotta listen to the masters when they talk to you. )

I used to like the idea of paracord mecate reins for trail riding, but never got them and now they just seem big & clunky in my hands. Would not get them now. Not a bit fan of roping reins since you can only let them out a certain length. Have much more flexibility with split reins. 

I like the idea of biothane for endurance, but have yet to ride an endurance ride. When I do, I'll look into them. 

I like the above for what I do now.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Like others have said, depends on the horse and what I am doing.

Romels with rein chains for my bridle horses. If I am roping in them I like a heavy romel to help keep my reins pulled through my hand. Cowhorse I still use rein chains but as short as I can get away with that bit even though reined cowhorse people typically don't use rein chains but I like them.

Horsehair mcCartys on hackamores, under bridles and some snaffle bit outfits. Not a fan of the braided paracord or yacht rope. I like using mcCartys when riding colts outside so I have a single rein and a "lead rope".

Leather weighted split reins on some snaffles so I can have the option of using a running martingale. And I like the feel of them when I am doing arena type stuff.
I also have them on my non-traditional bits like my Billy Allen, mullen curb, square port, corrections, etc. I like my rein widths to match the width of the headstall too.

Leather braided single rein for team roping and barrel racing. They are just too short for everyday riding. The knotted ones for barrel racing. I looked at some braided paracord ones but couldn't pull the trigger on them. I don't know what it is that I don't like about them.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I tried using split reins for a while and failed miserably. I am just not coordinated enough. They matched my headstall and breastcollar though so I took them to a local tack store and had the guy there turn them into one 10' foot single rein. Much, much better. I do, however, prefer the feel of my single beta biothane rein. Something about the weight and grip was just better in my hand than the leather reins I had the shop join.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

tinaev said:


> I tried using split reins for a while and failed miserably. I am just not coordinated enough.


Aw, sure you are! But they do take practice (took me a LONG time to get coordianted with them, LOL). So if you are not doing anything that requires their good points, no need to get them. Sounds like you worked out a great solution for you.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

kewpalace said:


> Aw, sure you are! But they do take practice (took me a LONG time to get coordianted with them, LOL). So if you are not doing anything that requires their good points, no need to get them. Sounds like you worked out a great solution for you.


This is me too- not coordinated enough! And my green mare did not appreciate my uncoordinated hands, so we compromised with the single piece paracords. She loves how light they are, and I love their single piece-ness, along with the lightness as well.


----------

